
Twitter is 'ghost' deleting tweets without informing users - ghosh
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4244648/Twitter-ghost-deleting-tweets-without-informing-users.html
======
Sarkie
I thought dailymail would be banned.

